# Truck sags in the rear, what to do?



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

i have a 2000 F-350 diesel extended cab, and in the summer i installed timbrens to the front end which made the truck sit level, maybe just slightly rear heavy, but when i put the plow on it looks great, but now that i have been doing more salting the truck looks terrible, i keep 17 50 pound buckets of salt and my Western tailgate salter on, all the time, and i dont like the way the truck sits, should i look in to timbrens for the rear, or add a leaf or two? a guy on here has a set of timbrens from a 94 f 250 that he thinks may work i figure i can fabricate a bracket for them. Does any one know how they mount or have a pic of how they mount to the rear? What should i do leaf spring or timbren????? Any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would look into a set of air lift for the rear. I was just looking into them myself, they come in 1k or 5k lifts. The 5k lift capacity is $209.00 and the 1k lifts are around $179.00 out of Jegs Performance catalog.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Alos they bolt right above the rear springs, very very easy to install, then if you ever wanted to take them off just deflate and unbolt.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Sounds like you have a broken leaf. Don't waste you time with airbags. They are for people that ride around 99% time empty and occasionally carry a load. Go to a spring shop and have real springs added or replaced.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I had a spring shop add two leafs to the rear of my F-250 Super Duty and it worked great. I spent about $350 but it was worth every dollar. Just make sure you don't overload the truck or the tires.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

we run full air ride suspension in the rear, not a cheap little sett up but the real deal, it works great and is nice to have in the warmer months when the truck is hauling horse trailers all over the country.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Turfmower said:


> Sounds like you have a broken leaf. Don't waste you time with airbags. They are for people that ride around 99% time empty and occasionally carry a load. Go to a spring shop and have real springs added or replaced.


What ever dude, they are made to carry a load 27/7. If you get actual springs and loose the balasts in the front during the summer its going to look like a hill billy jacked up truck. And its going to ride a little stiffer when you add springs, but it is a truck so I always expect a rough ride. I would say if you are going to leave the front end alone then yes get the springs but if you plan on removing the balasts then I would go with the air set up.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Air bags are great for any load, with the compressor you can add or let air out as the load changes and it will with a sander.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i installed timbrens on the rear of my dodge works great and when its empty
the ride doesnt suffer.

john


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I installed a set of the 5000lbs airbags on a 97 dodge in 97, and they still work great. It always has the right right altitude let a little bit of air in, or out no matter what the load (or not) it rides right. I used separate fills so I can balance yawl also.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've always been a little interested in airbags, but I'm not sure I can justify them. The truck seems to do great without them. My biggest complaint would have to be that the rearend rides kind of harsh in the rear when it's empty all summer. I noticed my overloads have stops with little rubber protectors on them, the rubber has worn through which is probably adding to the harsh bang in the rear when I hit bumps unloaded. Like I said, I don't think I need them, but could I do airbags front and rear just for the fun of it? Seems like it would be beneficial when carrying the plow, and I'd like to be able to smooth out the empty ride. I've always preferred air-ride over springs in a big cdl truck, but I've never seen it on a torsion bar frontend on a little truck.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Airbags all the way. I installed a set of 5000# this fall and love them. They keep the truck level, and when I am not carrying anything I drop the air preasure to about 5 psi. Ride's just fine.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Airbags all the way. I installed a set of 5000# this fall and love them. They keep the truck level, and when I am not carrying anything I drop the air preasure to about 5 psi. Ride's just fine.
> 
> Regards Mike


Mike do you have your own compressor where you can turn them up or down inside the truck? Or did you run an air hose from the bags to the bumper for easy inflating and deflating?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> Mike do you have your own compressor where you can turn them up or down inside the truck? Or did you run an air hose from the bags to the bumper for easy inflating and deflating?


Hi Mark
I ran them in the rear bumper. When I am loading the spreader in the truck I add about 25 psi to the air bags. I try to leave about 5 psi in the bags if I am running empty.

Regards Mike


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Brian Young said:


> What ever dude, they are made to carry a load 27/7. If you get actual springs and loose the balasts in the front during the summer its going to look like a hill billy jacked up truck. And its going to ride a little stiffer when you add springs, but it is a truck so I always expect a rough ride. I would say if you are going to leave the front end alone then yes get the springs but if you plan on removing the balasts then I would go with the air set up.


Please tell me how spring make the truck look hillbilly. Springs don't even touch till truck is loaded.










yea my truck looks real hillbilly here is sits unloaded. I doesn't look jacked up to me.










Maybe someday you will get a real truck too and not a little 1/2 ton.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

No bags here,I`ll be going with new springs as mine are sagging also. Live in NW Illinois any spring shop that will do mine (Dodge dually 1 ton flatbed) for $350 will get my biz. Last I checked they wanted that for parts alone.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

flykelley;267661 said:


> Hi Mark
> I ran them in the rear bumper. When I am loading the spreader in the truck I add about 25 psi to the air bags. I try to leave about 5 psi in the bags if I am running empty.
> 
> Regards Mike


I have mine running to the rear bumper also. I usually leave it at about 25psi unloaded and around 70psi loaded with the trailer+grass, etc.

I was thinking about getting the compressor and tank so I can fill them up onboard, and also inflate truck tires, wheel barrow's, mowers, etc.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

delete post please


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love my timbrens on my truck It hardly squats at all and I have pulled and hulled some heavy loads, but my truck rides like a brick s*it house. on a stock truck it might ride better. with the added weight of the DMI and my tool box, tuck bed empty I carry about 700- 800 LBS.


----------



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

I would go with the springs. But mostly because I dont know anything about air ride! I had a 98 gmc 2500hd and carried about 2500 pounds in the bed 24/7. I had 2 springs addded to each side and it did the trick nicely. I now have a f250 super duty carrying the same weight and I am thinking of doing the same.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Turfmower;267783 said:


> Please tell me how spring make the truck look hillbilly. Springs don't even touch till truck is loaded.
> 
> [
> Did you add to the spring pack or the overloads?


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

I would go with the springs in the rear. I have a total of 8 springs on the rear of my truck. I run a dump insert in it that is 1000 lbs. It rides like it did before they were put in. It's a f-350 super duty


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Turfmower;267783 said:


> Please tell me how spring make the truck look hillbilly. Springs don't even touch till truck is loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you added the 2 leafs to the OVERLOAD pack...not the RIDE pack....nice set-up...i may do that too -vs- air...i dunno....i think that guy though you added to the RIDE pack....then it would be jacked up...

am i right?....no....i think i am wrong....i guess 2 leafs on a dump isn't bad...on a standard bed it might be a little jacked


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*help any body*

i concur add two extra leave to each side of .447 plate steel and you will not have the maintenance ,air bags are great but !


----------



## mohawkmike82 (Dec 8, 2007)

I put Firestone air bags on the back of my 1/2 ton chevy and theyre awesome! best money I put into that truck. I could put enough weight in the bed to break things before it would sag. It also improved ride quality. Pretty simple to install as well. You can buy them at summit for 300-500 bucks depending on options and application


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i still want to know where the heck the extra 2 went....cus i only have 1 overload.....seems like that would be a good place for em...


----------

